
Show HN: Rad Letters – Newsletter List Aggregated from HN and Indie Hackers - marz0
https://www.radletters.com/
======
marz0
Hi HN!

I was looking for a site that listed newsletters to browse through but
couldn't find one so I created it. Most of the newsletters listed are ones
that someone recommended on either Hacker News or Indie Hackers.

Please let me know what you think and if you see any that are missing!

------
carapace
Without more information about the lists there's no particular reason to click
on any of them. You have to already know you're interested, or just click at
random.

There doesn't seem to be any order to the list.

Don't put it on multiple pages, use one page (infinite scroll if you have to.)

This could be very useful but right now it doesn't add enough value IMO.

~~~
marz0
Thanks for the feedback. What do you think would make it more useful for you?
Would a one-line description help? I was hoping the topics would give you a
general idea, and then you could click the "subscribe" link to learn more
about the newsletter and subscribe if you were interested.

The list is randomly ordered right now with an ordering that changes daily.
What kind of ordering would be helpful? I don't currently have enough
information on each newsletter to know its popularity or number of
subscribers. I may add upvoting/favoriting to help with that.

I considered infinite scroll, but pagination works better for SEO purposes and
was easier to implement with the tech stack I'm using. Might re-visit this in
the future.

~~~
carapace
A one- or two-line description would be enough. Think of the old "Who What
Where When Why How" journalism questions, eh? (You could ask the bloggers for
a burb, or permission to quote their own self-description.)

The typical default order would be by alphabetically by title. If you don't
want to add sorting yet that's what I would expect. Other sorts would be name
of author, frequency, most recent post, main theme (if applicable.)

> "pagination works better for SEO purposes"

I'm sure it does, but _as a user_ I don't care. Whom do you serve?

If your site ranks higher than some other site with a superior UI isn't that
overall a failure of the system?

The best option would be to provide both options: paginate by default and have
a switch to toggle it to all-on-one-page, eh?

I think you did a good job in general, it just needs a little polish to relly
"pop". Cheers!

